# America's Got Talent



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So just watched the recording from last night -- easier to skip the freak shows that way.  Couple of good family singing groups and neighborhood dance groups. Don't see a stand out solo singer yet. The one impressionist wasn't bad. . .we'll see if he's got enough material to go any farther though. Did not like the guy who put sharp things up his nose but they let him through. <shudder> There was a real short clip of the NYC Gay Men's chorus. . . .I'd have thought they were too 'professional' to qualify, but what do I know?


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That "sharp thing" guy was disgusting, I had to close my eyes.  He's not going to make it any further!

Overall, I was pretty disappointed in the show, there was just too much "fluff" and not enough performances.  Hope it gets better as this is one of my favorite summer shows.


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

Ya. the sharp stuff guy and the guy who hung concrete blocks or something like that from hooks attached somehow to his eyes?  I just couldn't watch it totally to make sure.  The others who needed to get a room and the lady who made animal noises.. gah.

The dog with the frisbees was good, but not sure if I would want to sit through that for an hour in Vegas.  

The two kids groups were good.. quite the inspirational story at the end with the mom.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is why I Tivo:  I saw the sharp things guy, and the guy with hooks and just sped through to the next decent act.  

The dog was good. . .but, as you say, not sure how it would make a whole show.  I can see it being part of a variety show. . . .

It boggles my mind that some of these people actually think they're good. . . .some are obviously just there for some attention, but there was at least one singer, and one 'impersonator' from Queens who were . . . .just. . . .really. . . bad.  And yet. . .they thought they were good. . . . .go figure!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I LoVe this show too! I watch it when "Survivor" is on break!  Last night I DVRed it andstarted watching it 30 minutes into it so I could fast-forward it thru those yucky ones  That couple in the Hula-Hoop thing.... "oh what pretty feet..." Puh-lease! I DID like the guy with the crush on David... I could not believe it at first, but then I started laughing! I'm sure he could do a lot of funny stuff, but an hour long


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

The Hula-Hoop couple was the only act that I saw.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> The Hula-Hoop couple was the only act that I saw.


Yikes!!!!!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yikes!!!!!


Hehe, that was the funniest part of the show though.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the show; glad it's back.

(Jeff Bezos would have more talent if he would give us folders....please. Just trying to make the thread not so off topic)lol.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

kevindorsey said:


> Hehe, that was the funniest part of the show though.


I liked the 8-year-old dance team best so far tonight... I have it on DVR.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I always DVR it to get past the BS and to avoid stuff like the "sharp" guy.
I want that dog...so cute (unlike his owner)...lol.  I don't think Fido will make an entire show either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, just watched last night's group. . . .the illusionist was the best of that lot I think. I liked the triplet violin players but Piers was right: they shouldn't sing. . . .and they should pick ONE of them to do the talking at any given time. . . .that's going to be a problem for them I think. The kid dance acts were good, for kids. . . . not sure they're ready for prime time _yet_. . .but they have plenty of time.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree 100%


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  just watched last night's group. . . .lots fewer freak shows, though I can do without the glass eating guy.

I thought the ladies tap dance group, the country singer, the magician, and the girl singer were the best last night. . . .


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Last night:
That country guy from Kentucky showed them...he won't be chicken chasing anymore!!  They were making a mockery of him at the beginning...who's laughing now?  I hope he laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Last night:
> That country guy from Kentucky showed them...he won't be chicken chasing anymore!! They were making a mockery of him at the beginning...who's laughing now? I hope he laughs all the way to the bank.


Well, but. . . a chicken catcher?. . LOL. . . .and he was nervous -- until he started to sing. Of course, since he was the last act. . .I knew they were setting us up for something special.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought the 14 year old had a great voice and terrific stage presence for her age.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

sjc said:


> Last night:
> That country guy from Kentucky showed them...he won't be chicken chasing anymore!! They were making a mockery of him at the beginning...who's laughing now? I hope he laughs all the way to the bank.


That guy was amazing!!!! I loved his voice and his whole story. *HE'S GOING TO WIN!!!!!*


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Geoff:  She was phenomenal!! That is, until they make her an overnight star and she turns into another  Brittany, Paris or a Lindsey...lol.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I watched this for the first time the other day, I dont understand why some people go on that show and think what they do is a talent


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh some know they


Spoiler



suck


 and want the 30 seconds of fame to be able to say they were on tv.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

ok, lots of ups and downs this week in my life but had to log on to say I just watched my DVRd "Talent" and got to see some of my daughter's friends (dance troop) moving on to VEGAS... I admit they were not SUPER STARS.... but they were cute and had a cute act! Their dance teacher is AMAZING! She has such an upbeat attitude and the girls LOVE her. My DD is too shy to do the competitions, but she is proud of her friends! And I am as well, they are a really great bunch of girls. Gave me a "bump" to see them advance, my DD will be thrilled, we have been so busy lately we had not realized they had even done the show. They were the kids with the disco fros.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I will have to start watching this show


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watched last night's show. . . .didn't really see anything there that excited me.  Even the acts that went through were only o.k.  Didn't see anything I thought could be a winner.  Though some had promise and with some improvement and 'taking it to the next level' they could do well.

Obviously, my opinion only. . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So far my favorite is the Chicken Catcher. He was amazing. The 14 yr old girl is really good as well.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Kathy said:


> So far my favorite is the Chicken Catcher. He was amazing. The 14 yr old girl is really good as well.


The 14 year old girl was amazing, I couldn't believe the "sound" that was coming out of her. For me its between her and the chicken guy (for now).


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> The 14 year old girl was amazing, I couldn't believe the "sound" that was coming out of her. For me its between her and the chicken guy (for now).


Yea, I saw that act too, it was pretty special.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, tonight's group was rather underwhelming. . .except for Old Man River. . . .he's got promise.  But I'm a sucker for a guy with a good voice.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree Ann.
Tonight was a low-talent point.
I was glad I had books on my K2 to read while I occasionally looked over at the tv.

Just sayin....


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

The chainsaw act getting to Vegas irks me.  These days the chains don't spin unless you're pulling the trigger.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, but the machines can be altered so that they continue to spin.

That said, that sort of act doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wish I had read this thread before watching it last night. Then I would have known to tivo it first.

Loved the little kids.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm losing interest.  Need something exciting to keep my attention.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think tonight is the last night of 'auditions' and then they start the real competition next week.  Then at least there's hope to see something good each night.  Though they'll still be weeding the 'questionable' acts that got put through just 'cause they needed to fill out the schedule.  

Definitely a show to TiVo! -- can watch the interesting parts in about 15 minutes.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I think they just chainsawed their way out of my heart *and* my viewing time.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So just finishing up watching Wednesday night's group.  

The grandma comic was really pretty funny.

The three tenors have promise, but they're not there yet.

The little 8 year old just got on my nerves.

Opera lady was REALLY good. . . . but I don't know if it would make a whole Vegas show.  Let's put her with Old Man River. . .that would be AMAZING.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Chicken Catcher is my favorite and I also love Ole Man River, but can't imagine him having a Vegas show. I hope he gets discovered by someone who's casting for musical theater. Some of the former American Idols have ended up doing theater, I believe, though offhand I can't think of any of them by name. Wait. Constantine Maroulis was nominated for a Tony for Rock of Ages. But most of those I'm seeing on Talent aren't going anywhere, except home. That guy with the toe dance was truly awful. Some people have no shame.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Some people have no shame.


Ya think?
*NO * shame, pride, morals, dignity, class, respect...talent.
Anything for those few seconds of fame.

I DVR everything!!! Makes getting through all the BS really easy.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> That guy with the toe dance was truly awful.


'nuff said.

I think the opera singing, violin playing, rope acrobat had tons of "talent" but should maybe concentrate on just one


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OMG! The postal crew from Virginia blew me away... I actually had chills and got teary-eyed... I loved them!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

The little boy and his guitar blew me away.  What a phenomenal talent!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have it on TiVo for when I get home. . . .will have to avoid this thread, I guess, until I've had a chance to see it.  Good to know there's something to look forward to!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have it on TiVo for when I get home. . . .will have to avoid this thread, I guess, until I've had a chance to see it. Good to know there's something to look forward to!


Well, _*tell*_ us!!! Who did you like? I loved the nine-year-old guitarist as well... I had stopped it and then watched the rest a good while later, then the postal guys got to me and I completely forgot about that talented _little_ guy!  He was awesome!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, _*tell*_ us!!! Who did you like? I loved the nine-year-old guitarist as well... I had stopped it and then watched the rest a good while later, then the postal guys got to me and I completely forgot about that talented _little_ guy!  He was awesome!


LOL! I won't be home until late Friday. . . .probably won't get to watch it until Saturday. . . I WILL comment at that time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> LOL! I won't be home until late Friday. . . .probably won't get to watch it until Saturday. . . I WILL comment at that time.


Thanks for your quick response... too bad you are not HOME... you could be watchin' it!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought the "bad girls" were funny. Not sure they were as bad as was put-on but not good enough for further consideration either.

And Yes for the postal guys.  With or without the lead singer (who I agree is good) but their brand of multiple voice harmony was nice.

Just my opinion......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll watch the recordings this weekend . . . .got a couple of thousand KB messages to go through first!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watched last Tuesday's show. . . .the electric guitar boy was Very good. . . .the magician wasn't bad, though they didn't show much of him.  Disco man did nothing for me; the a capella group at the end was not bad.

On to Wednesday's show. . . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Watching Wednesday's show now.  The not-pretty girl had a very good voice. . . . . .I kind of liked the 5 young folks singing "Guys and Dolls" but they didn't send them through. . . . 

I liked the harp girl. . . .but can't see her being a whole Vegas act. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .my local NBC station was having some transmission problems last night so I didn't get to see much.  I did see the 4 person group:  1 guy and 3 girls singing "Hit the Road Jack" but I missed whether they got put through.  Then just saw the last few quickie acts and the one big girl dancing who didn't get put through.  

I think it's supposed to rebroadcast tonight so I may try to see it. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes Ann they put the group through.
But they all praised the lead singer and told the girls that they HAVE to get better.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I didn't see anything that really got me excited in Wednesday's show.  But I'm glad the auditions are over.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Tonight's show was a total waste of bandwidth.  Why did they put 100 acts through in the first place if they were really only going to use 40 of them without letting the people have a chance to vote.  

Maybe tomorrow we'll actually get to see the acts again. . . . .

(You'll notice by the posting time that I didn't even watch the whole thing. . . )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Tonight's show was a total waste of bandwidth. Why did they put 100 acts through in the first place if they were really only going to use 40 of them without letting the people have a chance to vote.
> 
> Maybe tomorrow we'll actually get to see the acts again. . . . .
> (You'll notice by the posting time that I didn't even watch the whole thing. . . )


Yea, just when i convince a friend to watch the show it turned out to be NOTHING!


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

I felt bad for the people that went to the trouble of going to Vegas and didn't even get out of the airport. 

I also felt that some of the people who were eliminated VS the ones who made the top 40 were weird choices, like the guy who eats light-bulbs...some of the people they sent home from the airport were better than him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree. . .though I wasn't watching closely. . . .this week was completely useless. . . . .


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Yep WTH!! 



Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree. . .though I wasn't watching closely. . . .this week was completely useless. . . . .


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

So far this season; the kicker for me is:


Spoiler



Them sending the little girl home who belted out AT LAST


 and keeping some of the people they kept. Granted, she probably couldn't sustain an audience for a full hour; but she certainly deserved to go further than some of the others.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

last night's is on the TiVo. . . .I'll check it out later today. . . .though I'm still annoyed with what they did last week. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  My impressions from Tuesday's show.  Best acts in no particular order

chicken catcher guitar guy
the magic man
the skaters
girl singer
a capella singer group

Didn't care for the goth dancers, and the three brothers were only o.k.  The girl in the maid uniform was just weird.  Granny comic was weak tonight though I like her.  Basketball guys are good.. . .but not sure I'd want to watch them do that for a couple of hours.  The dancing boy is. . . .o.k. but not ready for prime time in my opinion.  The big group dancers are good. . .but there are too many of them. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Ann it was a train wreck at times.
You know they had a lot of talent to choose from and they let some of these get this far (?).

The drag queens from DC were pathetic (IMHO).

The yodeling dominatrix (all 7 foot of her) was bad (again IMO) but changing her routine was sad.

I think I agree with your selection although I would not be willing to spend a vote on the skaters either.  The a capella singers got poor support from the judges - I thought they were very good.

Just sayin........


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I admit I didn't listen to the judges.    I ran the TiVo fast forward until it was clear the host was announcing an act, watched the act, and then ran FF until the next one.

Anyway, I don't get to vote at all since I didn't watch any of it until this morning.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> So far this season; the kicker for me is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree. I hope she is one of the ones to be brought back. She was so good.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, we'll see...I sure do hope they bring that little girl back.

Footnote:  American Idol...Paula Abdul is definately done; in her own twitter words, not coming back next season (in January).


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

the skaters were on MTV's America's Best Dance Crew they didn't win.  Don't think they deserve to be on AGT either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, last night's group.  Top five, no particular order:

tap dance ladies
piano man -- really good!
texas tenors
impersonator 
family trio

There were some weaknesses, but I liked these acts the best.  As to the others

older dancing lady:  I hope she had fun
dog man:  nice dog, does tricks
young piano girl:  is it me or is she completely annoying?  Still, she'll likely be good in 10 to 15 years.
dancing couple:  nice people, she's strong
break dance group:  didn't seem to be really 'together'
three blonde girls:  could be very good, but need to be a team and pick one thing
acrobats (flippers):  fun to watch, for about five minutes

Obviously, these are just my impressions. . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have to agree with you Ann. I do like the dancing couple. It is disappointing that they didn't put some of the better acts through and left in the older dancing lady and the dog tricks. They were entertaining in the beginning, but never really had a chance. I do think the little girl is cute, but she may be better going into acting instead of singing.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

I felt that this week's show was just not as good as last week's with regards to the talent of the acts. 

My top five picks:

Piano guy (talented & cute - my favorite of the show)
tap dancing sisters
family trio
Texas Tenors (they have nice voices but I agree with the assessment that the performance was a bit "cheesy"
dancing couple

That little girl is cute, but honestly I find her annoying. With her personality and energy I think she should look in to acting instead of singing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I don't understand.  First of all, how could the piano man have been either the 5th or 6th highest vote getter -- in my opinion he was the best of the group.  

But worse:  how could they put through the dog guy instead of him??  Though Piers wasn't too happy about it.  

Just wrong.  But, one hopes, that someone at least has seen him and will give him a break.

Oh, well.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I cannot believe they put through the dog instead of the piano man! Piers was disgusted with Sharon and Hasselhoff and so was I. I also believe the little girl should act and maybe dance, but not sing. This show isn't right for her, but I can definitely see her in a Disney movie. Hey, maybe they should remake Pollyanna.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I cannot believe they put through the dog instead of the piano man! Piers was disgusted with Sharon and Hasselhoff and so was I.


Major bonehead move on their part. The dog act is cute but not win-worthy, and the kid playing the piano has real star-potential.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. I don't understand. First of all, how could the piano man have been either the 5th or 6th highest vote getter -- in my opinion he was the best of the group.
> 
> But worse: how could they put through the dog guy instead of him?? Though Piers wasn't too happy about it.
> 
> ...


The same thing the week before they didn't put 14 year old Thia Megia through saying the boy dancer was more diverse. David H said she's a shooting star. I know she'll have a lot of opportunities but the boy dancer shouldn't have been put through especially since his performance wasn't as good as his audition. Part of it is they have a lot of singing acts. I like the dog act but wouldn't want to see it for a whole show in Las Vegas. I was glad the husband and wife dancers went through. I also liked the Fab Five and the Texas Tenors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> The same thing the week before they didn't put 14 year old Thia Megia through saying the boy dancer was more diverse.


Yeah, but that one didn't bother me as much, I guess, because I wasn't that enamored of either one. Though, in general, I'm not a huge fan of dance acts. But the piano man on Tuesday was just So GOOD. OTOH, I didn't vote so I guess I shouldn't whine too much. . . . .


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I couldn't believe it when they picked the dog act over the piano guy. Why don't they just put through the one that had the most votes like all the rest. That would be fair.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a dog lover...but I honestly wouldn't pay to watch that act for 1-2 hours live.  15-20 minutes; entertaining...anything beyond that...Yawn. Sorry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just finished watching last night's show. . . .watched all 2 hours in about 45 minutes 'cause I got to skip a lot. 

Overall I wasn't particularly impressed with anyone.

1. dance group: well rehearsed and coordinated
2. singer 3 back up girls: only o.k.
3. gymnastic group, little girls: only o.k.
4. magician: good, but not out of the ordinary
5. girl piano player: didn't impress
6. "Jacksonesque" dance group: best of the dancers I thought
7. guitar/commedian: yeah, not funny tonight
8. single dancer man: very flexible
9. little girl rock group: singing was flat
10. piano boy: probably best of the night, but had technical difficulties
11. acrobat/juggler duo: probably most unique of the night
12. singing man: great voice, but only o.k. tonight, I thought.

I guess if I had to pick 5 I'd go with

piano boy
jugglers
man singer
"Jacksonesque" dancers
FootworKINGS dancers

Hmm. . . .dancing is probably my least favorite thing to watch so the fact that there are 2 dance groups there says I _really_ didn't like the other musical acts.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

what happened to chicken-catcher?


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> what happened to chicken-catcher?


He appeared in the first group of quarter finalists and was passed through to the next round. 

I really liked the footwork kings, and I think they've got a shot to go all the way through. I didn't understand why the guitar/comedian guy went through to begin with. His David Hasselhoff song was cute, but it doesn't seem like he would have a sustainable act.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just doing some googling and NBC does not make it easy at all to find out who in the semis performed which week and who went on. . . . .And I'm not in the mood to cruise the fan sites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watched my recording of 'the results' show.  No surprises as far as I am concerned.  Though some of the judges seemed surprised. . . .ah well. . . . .


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

This season is beginning to bore me because it's too much of the same. Way too many dance acts. Give me Terry Fator any day...he was absolutely *amazing*...completely blew my socks off.

In case you haven't seen it all over the internet; here he is with Kermit the Frog...excellent video clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eztcCT9e_jI&feature=related

Note: Piers really mellowed out this season. Maybe he was warned to be a bit more considerate after he made a child cry hysterically last season.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My impressions of last night's show.

The only act that I thought was completely useless was the fire guy.  Last time I guess he ate glass.  Never should have gotten this far.

The others were actually all decent.

Best (in my opinion):

**Bollywood Dancers:  great energy and fun to watch
**opera voice lady:  wow.  Amazing voice.  She may not win, but someone will hire her
**guitar singer man:  I like the style, but probably needs work on his voice; chicken man is better
**drumming group:  way cool. . . . I say more drumming on lots of different things
**Liked the piano/singer girl and the singing sisters trio:  I'd put these as a tie, both good in their own ways.

Not the best, but not bad:

*Lady with dog: not my thing but cute, better than the other dog act that's already through!
*Acrobats: good but a little of that goes a long way with me
*Little dancing kids: good but I find them a little creepy. . . I guess it's ten year olds dancing what is meant to be a very sexy dance.  Anyway, they've got time. . .
*guitar + tap dancer:  just. . . .odd
*large group girl dancers:  only o.k. but absolutely right for Vegas!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am watching all of it...but, having said that...THANK GOD for DVR!!  Too much BS.  Anyone else find this season less interesting than the others?

WHICH ACT DO YOU THINK IS GOING TO TAKE THE WHOLE THING?

***For those of you who like Terry Fator (last season's winner):  He is on TV Friday night; a one hour special from Las Vegas.  Go to cable guide and do a search by keywords Terry Fator and it will tell you your local time and channel.

P.S.  Ann; I think we are twins in another life...I ditto your opinions exactly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely TGI TiVo. . . .I skip all the 'human interest' stuff and about half the time skip the judges opinions too.

There are (were) a number of really good acts. . . .a few of whom are already gone (cute singing piano man from a couple of weeks ago) but I can't yet pick a top one.  Chicken catcher man has a really good shot though.  So does the opera lady from last night. . .oh. . .the results from last night are probably on now. . .I'll watch them tomorrow.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think the same:  Chicken Catcher and Opera Lady.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree Kevin and Mrs. Padillo.
Best talent on the show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Come on Geoff. . . .don't confuse us with real names!  

I'll watch the results from last night in a bit. . . .


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Just watched my recording of the results show and I'm terribly disappointed that my favorite act didn't go through. 

I agree that the Opera Lady is amazingly talented but I guess I'm just not a big opera fan.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Which was your favorite?

The results were pretty much what I expected. . . . .The opera lady is amazing, but I'm not seeing her as a Vegas show. . . .but maybe I'm just not thinking outside the box.  

I heard that after they picked the 40, the producers wanted some other acts to stay in, so they picked 8 more.  I'm hoping a similar thing will happen and the cute piano guy will come back. . ..since he was outsted by the judges, not by voting.


----------



## Asphodel (Jul 19, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which was your favorite?


The Bollywood dance group, Ishaara.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Boy are the judges cheesy.

Anyway.....
Kevin (Chicken Catcher to some of you) was just fine.
Last nights group was entertaining.
But basketball dunking
And pre-teen boy bouncing around?
Don't really like dog acts (and have seen better).

Kevin stood out.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I skip the judges by recording with TiVo. . ..off to watch just now. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. . . .yes David Hasselhoff was more than usually goofy tonight.  Sharon and Piers. . . their opinions mean more, Sharon is nicer about it, though I don't think Piers is mean at all. . . just bluntly honest.  (And I usually agree with him.)

Anyway, my top 4 from last night are:

Kevin Skinner -- so much more than a Chicken Catcher. 
Texas Tenors -- can't object to good lookin' guys with great voices. 
Fab Five -- not a huge dance fan, but these girls are very together, which is very hard to do with any group act
Voices of Glory -- not as good last night I thought, but, boy, that little girl can sing.  And better than the other choices.

Not so good last night

Dunkers -- I just don't care to watch that for more than a few minutes
Paradise Dancers -- same
Magic guy -- he was only o.k. and, as Piers said, has yet to do anything new.
Dog act -- also have no interest in watching for more than a minute or two
Comic granny -- I didn't think she was funny last night
Dancer boy -- not ready for prime time. . .and he didn't look like he was having any fun

Results tonight featuring a muppet and a performance by David Hasselhoff.  I'll probably watch the muppet and FF through the Hoff.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sorry; but at this point I have to say.  I feel so badly for that poor dog, it's not even funny.  
God knows how much that poor dog has to go through to learn those tricks for a lousy stinking treat; only to bring the owner fame and fortune.  The poor little darling.  I hate the circus for the same reason; those pitiful animals.  
OK...I'm done.  Sorry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, presumably the dog is having fun.  I gotta think that any dogs smart enough to learn the tricks are also smart enough to not play if they don't like what they're doing -- even for a treat. And the owners do seem to care for the animals so it's not like they're being mistreated.

But I don't have a lot of interest in animal acts anyway. . . . . .


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My poem-like chant:
Kevin Skinner is the Winner!!

Ann:  I see your point with the dog acts.  I just can't see it.  They are adorable...but; I certainly wouldn't want to sit through a 1-2 hour show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So.  Results.  Pretty much my feelings. . . .I was glad that they didn't axe either of the two at the end. . .though Granny should not have made it through in my opinion.

OTOH, I've never called in to vote so. . . . 

I still want cute piano guy back. . . . . .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

If Skinner wins I may have to chuck something at the TV. He sings with emotion and from the heart, sure, but he can't stay on key...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think he does o.k. . . . though I didn't think last night's performance was as good as either of his other two. . . . . .

Did I mention I'd like the cute piano guy back. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tuesday's group. . . .I guess 4 go on?

My picks in order:

1.  Barbara Padilla -- opera girl. . . . .clearly the best talent, but not sure she's right for Vegas
2.  Lawrence Beamer -- really almost a tie between these two. . . I'd love to hear them in duet
3.  Jeffrey Ou -- piano player . . . .though I didn't care for the 'out there' costume.  The judges totally didn't 'get' the piece.  Again, hugely talented, but possibly not right for Vegas
4.  Recycled percussion -- definitely a different act and they did a good job last night
5.  Aryan Sisters -- I think I got that last name wrong; the 3 girl singers.  They're young, nervous, but really good
6.  Footworkings was the best of the dance group
7.  Drew Stevens -- guitar + singer. . . .only o.k. . . . .didn't like his arrangement of the song he picked
8.  Mario & Jenny -- not keen on the extreme dancing but it IS Very Vegas 
9.  Hairo (?) -- the very bendable dancing boy; first, he makes my joints ache just watching, but basically it's kind of, whatever
10.  Eric and Rickie -- young ballroom dancers, still creepy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Barbara Padilla should win...she's clearly the most talented in this years final. She only has to be good for one night as a Vega headliner, and I think she'll sell out. You don't have to love opera to want to hear her sing. And after that...she's got a major career ahead if she'll go after it. 

I'm not a fan of opera, but I actually broke out in goosebumps listening to her sing on Tuesday; I caught the end of Wednesday's recap and she got to me all over again. 

Doesn't look like Neal Boyd, last year's winner, has done much of anything. Which is a shame.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Doesn't look like Neal Boyd, last year's winner, has done much of anything. Which is a shame.


I don't even remember him. . . . .the young girl from the first year hasn't done anything either. But that might be because she was only 13. . .

Now, Terry Fator, he was by far the best, most unique act they've had and it would have been so wrong if he hadn't won his year. He's doing really well, by all accounts. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watching last night's show.

Tie for best:  Barbara, Texas Tenors, Kevin Skinner, Fab 5, Lawrance Beamen
Just a scosh behind:  Voices of Glory, Percussion, Drew Stevyns

I still don't think Grandma is that funny.
And Hairo Torres (the dancer) is only o.k.

So I'll only feel that a mistake was made if Grandma or Hairo win.   And I expect that most of the others will get contracts of some sort too. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I think the "talent" here is a little skinny.
I do like Barbara (she can sing).
And I also like Kevin.

The texas tenors are ok singers with a cowboy hat fetish difference.
Grandma is cute - but talent?
The percussionists - I have heard much better outside Farragut North Metro station.
Just not getting the choices when a bunch of tapping sisters is in the final.

Just sayn.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do think there were a few that got sent home early who shouldn't have been. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it was incredible that the Postal Workers were sent home, what ... before Vegas?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

IMHO:  Barbara (aka opera lady) TOTALLY TOTALLY changed the game with The Ave Maria.  She made me bawl my eyes out.  That was gorgeous...absolutely, flawlessly gorgeous.  I want the download for my MP3 player.

I agree that Skinner is off key...but oh so humble.

BARBARA should WIN!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Spoiler



I can't believe that Kevin Skinner won (David's comment that he was raw talent was generous, IMHO). I honestly think that Barbara Padilla was the most talented performer that was on the show this year. She will do very well as the runner up and should have a great career ahead of her, I wish her all the best in whatever she decides to do.



Don't read if you haven't already watched the show and don't want to know who won.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

B-kay  BLACK OUT the results...many haven't seen it yet.  Many DVR and watch tomorrow!!  You just told me who won and I didn't know.  If you don't know how....highlight the text and hit the SP block in the options.

It's ok...I'm not mad...but others may be...lol.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sorry I just didn't think that I would be the one spoiling it for anyone.  Please forgive me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I made the mistake of getting on Facebook 15 minutes before it started on the west coast and had it spoiled for me; I should know by now, if you don't want to know something, don't get online until AFTER...



B-Kay 1325 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe that Kevin Skinner won (David's comment that he was raw talent was generous, IMHO). I honestly think that Barbara Padilla was the most talented performer that was on the show this year. She will do very well as the runner up and should have a great career ahead of her, I wish her all the best in whatever she decides to do.





Spoiler



He should not have won; he's a nice guy and I think he won because people wanted someone with his hard life story to win the money, but he has little actual talent. Still, runners up often do very, very well (look at Susan Boyle; look at Christ Daughtry) and winners sometimes don't do much at all...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess that if you look at it from the point of view that the winner is going to have a vegas act, then Barbara Padilla would be less "Vegas" than Kevin Skinner.  But then that is probably not what AMERICA was voting on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff!  Spoiler!  Please!  I haven't had a chance to watch the results.  

Either way, there are a bunch of them that will get contracts of some sort, even if they don't win. . . .look at Susan Boyle in the UK?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

No harm done.  

I knew from the first that Skinner was the winner.  He won the public's hearts with his humbleness.  However, it should be based on TALENT and not popularity.  Even Dancing with the stars is more or less a popularity vote sometimes; as is idol.  That's just the way it goes.  Barbara Padilla will go on to great things, I am certain.  I know I will be first in line to buy her CD.  Ave Maria was AMAZING.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> However, it should be based on TALENT and not popularity.


Sorry, but anytime that everyone in the country is allowed to vote -- up to 10 times each -- it's going to be based on popularity.

But, yeah, Barbara will do just fine. . . . .


----------

